# Kitchen Hood Duct Through Window?



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

One thing it needs to be considered is whether that window is a required escape/rescue required window. There are certain total available areas that are required in windows that are required for that purpose. Other than that, it's certainly not going to look very pretty for me outside of the building which may be another concern for your co-op board.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Not sure how your co-op (I had to read that 3 times , I thought you lived in a converted chicken coop :biggrin2 could _object_ to a fitted exhaust vent but would _allow_ you to rig something through a _window !_:vs_worry:

What you're proposing would wipe out cabinet space , require some kind of soffit structure & removing the upper glass .

A removable window fan might make life easier .:wink2:


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Check with your neighbors in the coop and see how they have it in their kitchens.

The window doesn't seem to be practical. What are you gong to do when it rains? or gets cold at night? Or the mosquitos start invading? etc. etc
.
.


----------



## beardaddy (May 21, 2017)

Ah, sorry forgot the dash in-between. 

a re-circ vent and window exhaust fan might be a less headache solution. I'll keep it as a close next option.


----------



## beardaddy (May 21, 2017)

This window is not escape route. Appearance would be an issue though.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

Is your vent going to function as a grease filter too? Or is it just for exhausting cooking smell? If it's the latter, a window fan (already mentioned previously) works very effectively and you won't need to alter anything. 

I don't know how wide your window is, but window fans have two fans. On days when you want outside air coming in, you can set one fan as intake and the other as exhaust. Changing directions (intake/exhaust) is electronic (no need to physically turn the whole window fan).


----------

